# The dreaded morning..



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Tick-tock, tick-tock, drones the clock above my ear,
Why, oh why do I waste my life just sitting here?

The dreaded sight of an alarm clock that is due to sound in 3 minutes time give a sense of being cheated.
This however, is nothing compared to arriving at work, whereupon, you find that the guy you were expecting (who is a good sort really and you don’t mind spending time with) has been replaced for the day by your boss. Not just any boss but the one who enjoys such things as sitting without talking, the ticking of a clock, someone who has been passed over for promotion more times than my parents made love and who likes to use terms such as 'corporate memory', 'synergise' and who makes sound effects to really drill the point home.

Chuck-chuck-chuck-chuck


----------

